# Walking is a bit of a challenge!



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello all

We have just started taking Saffy out for walks and it's proving to be quite a challenge for a number of reasons. She's great at recall indoors but the minute we're outside she is so distracted that she doesn't respond to us at all. We also get a combination of running ahead/pulling and then standing still, refusing to move. I've read lots of books and watched videos but we're still struggling to get her to walk nicely. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Perseverance! 
Have you done puppy classes with saffy?
Make sure you have plenty of tasty treats in your hand & feed them to her as she walks nicely by your side.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is early days - don't go too far, find quiet back streets to practice lead walking before you tackle busier more interesting places. Be prepared to stand still with her and let her look at things, never drag her. If she pulls stand still and wait for her to move back to you.
Find a large open space a way away from any traffic or livestock and let her off her lead - walk away from her and keep walking, she will come with you. As she gets closer turn to face her but run a few steps backwards with a treat in your hand calling her name in an excited happy voice, as she comes to you give her the treat and send her off to play again.
As Tinman says - always have lots and lots of tasty treats in your pocket and reward her for being close to you.
It


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Away from livestock?? Ralph finds that boring..... Pole dancing for sheep, enticing them nearer and chasing them are his favourite illegitimate past times!!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps at this point tasty treats and whistle blowing do not work!!!
& here is me giving out tips!!


----------



## Andyg (Sep 3, 2013)

With Mollie's first half dozen walks getting 100m was a bonus, she would just stop and sit within sight of the house. I am sure it was a confidence thing and we soon started going further and of course off lead when miles from a road. So much is going on in their heads and they feel safe in the new home so why go elsewhere.


----------

